# Grease Gun



## Ayerzee (Jan 4, 2009)

Which type of grease gun do you guys use? I have a couple of the older lever action one's and they suck. I like the pistol grip ones but everyone tells me the lever action ones have more pressure, is this true? I've heard good things about the battery operated ones but they're kind of pricey and I'm not really interested in using an air operated one on the jobsite.


----------



## WC&T (Feb 22, 2010)

I own lever action grease guns. If all I used was pistol grip grease guns my right hand would be so strong I might rip my d*ck off during Me time.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

i've found it easier, cheaper, and less time consuming...to just not grease...i just wait until those parts fail, then replace them, or trade the machine off. my hearing is bad enough i don't hear all the metal on metal squeal...


----------



## Hmrepairs (Sep 11, 2010)

dayexco said:


> i've found it easier, cheaper, and less time consuming...to just not grease...i just wait until those parts fail, then replace them, or trade the machine off. my hearing is bad enough i don't hear all the metal on metal squeal...


Yeah, you excavation guys can afford to do that!!!


----------



## Williams Ex Co (Dec 25, 2007)

Battery powered Lincolns.... Several of them. No issuse with any of them. Making greasing easier makes it far more likely that it will actually get done.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

We have a battery operated Lincoln also. I still use the lever action grease gun most of the time because each machine has one & the Lincoln never gets charged so it's dead 1/2 the time. Replacement batteries are also costly.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Lincoln lever action. Unfortunately, then are made in China and are not like they used to be.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I bought an air powered Lincoln for my farm tractor. Love it. You don't need much of a compressor to run those guns


----------



## cexcavation (Apr 17, 2008)

Manual pistol grip all the way. The thing I like about a manual grease gun is that you can feel the grease come up tight against your seals, etc. so you don't over grease. 

Also you can tell if the grease is actually going in smoothly. The pistol grip is great since we are only born with two hands and the lever action usually requires wedging the gun against something so you can pump while holding the hose on the zerk that is hidden back and around the darkest spot on the machine. 

Just my opinion!!:thumbsup:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I have a few lever type, a couple pistol grip type and an Alemite brand battery powered.

The battery powered is pretty good for the most part, but tends to leave a mess and sometimes over greases.

The pistol grip is real handy and probably is the one I would grab if time and accuracy were the prime factors.

I have not used the lever type in quite a while.






dayexco said:


> i've found it easier, cheaper, and less time consuming...to just not grease...i just wait until those parts fail, then replace them, or trade the machine off. my hearing is bad enough i don't hear all the metal on metal squeal...


*****note to self.......don't pick up any used iron from Dayexco.......:laughing: :cheesygri


----------



## Ayerzee (Jan 4, 2009)

My hearing is not that bad yet so I'm going to stick with greasing. I think I am going to look for a pistol grip grease gun, northern tool has a few. Thanks.


----------



## JDavis21835 (Feb 27, 2009)

I picked up a Milwaukee 12 grease gun a couple weeks ago. Pretty happy with it so far, although it has seen limited use do to job sites that do not have iron on them. So far I have yet to charge the battery, and have run 3 tubes of grease. The gun came with a 1/4inch impact as well. Does decent, certainly wont be busting any lugnuts loose with it, but has a place for the work I do. All in all, not a bad buy at $300


----------



## backhoe1 (Mar 30, 2007)

tgeb said:


> *****note to self.......don't pick up any used iron from Dayexco.......:laughing: :cheesygri


 I thought there was a little extra slop in my 690!


----------



## qball (Apr 21, 2009)

lincoln air.
lincoln 14 volt bat.
lincoln lever.
alemite lever.
all on my truck.
prefer the alemite.


----------



## S.R.E. (Apr 8, 2010)

Lincoln lever: I use this when I need more pressure to push the grease through.
Lincoln 14 volt battery: I use this all the time. You have to use the right grease or you will destroy it though. :whistling
Pistol grips are for Auto Mechanics. :w00t:


----------



## Durn210 (Jan 2, 2009)

S.R.E.
I gotta ask. What is the right grease for the gun and is that the right grease for the machine. I use the best (I hope) general purpose for my machine pins and bushings and have a gun with special purpose(nasty stuff). Have mostly pistol LINCOLN tried ALEMITE and tried a heap cheap. Not alot of difference almost seems each gun is either a peach or a lemon.


----------



## S.R.E. (Apr 8, 2010)

Durn210 said:


> S.R.E.
> I gotta ask. What is the right grease for the gun and is that the right grease for the machine. I use the best (I hope) general purpose for my machine pins and bushings and have a gun with special purpose(nasty stuff). Have mostly pistol LINCOLN tried ALEMITE and tried a heap cheap. Not alot of difference almost seems each gun is either a peach or a lemon.


The battery powered grease guns have had issues with breaking if the grease you use is too stiff. I use Chevron Delo Grease EP NLGI 2.
I use a lincoln lever grease gun also. It's lever is as long as the body on the gun. Sometimes on larger machines you need the extra pressure that a lever action gun can generate. I've used cheap grease guns before and think they are a waste of time and money. 

For most parts as long as you grease daily the Delo grease is fine. 
I don't like getting grease on me but, grease is a lot cheaper than pins and bushings so I tend to be generous.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

We use Kendall Tough Tac with 3% moly. It is nasty sticky stuff and is made for high impact operations. If you work in alot of hardpan and rock, I would definitely use a product with moly. Otherwise, we use a high temp red grease with NLGI 2 for turntables, driveshafts, trunions and equipment that sees low impact, like rollers, loaders, and trucks.


----------



## Reese (Dec 3, 2010)

It depends on how many pieces of equip. you grease at a time and what you are greasing but we always used red grease with an air compressor set up. Try pumping up some tracks on a dozer or track hoe by hand and that air compressor will start looking real good. lol.

On the other hand if it is just a small job with maybe a track hoe, dozer and a loader, probably don't need anything but a hand pump.

Most bigger outfits will just have a lube guy running around greasing everything once every other day or so or twice a week.


----------



## chewys47 (Dec 30, 2010)

Cordless guns are for the city slickers. Besides who ever really charges it back up. lever or pistol grip are great. 
But if you don't know where you last left it its not much use. So look for brackets that hold the guns I think there like 8$ each.I mounted them to all my machines in an out of the way spot. this way if your employee isn't greasing the machine cause of " can't find it" there fired.


----------

